EM Midori – High Performance EventMachine-Based Web Framework in Pure Ruby - MrBra
======
MrBra

      Performance:
    
      Following benchmark results are for em-midori-benchmark,
      testing {msg: "Hello"} JSON response by visiting GET / with a single-core, 4GB memory, UCloud instance.
    
      framework	version	req/s
    
      Rails (Thin, Ruby)	5.0.0.1	473.34
      Rails (API Mode, Thin, Ruby)	5.0.0.1	630.47
      Sinatra (Thin, Ruby)	1.4.7	1757.26
      express.js (Node.js)	4.14.0	3748.93
      em-midori (Ruby)	0.0.9	4306.63

------
rubyfan
What about benchmarks for the more complicated scenarios they call out as the
reason the built it for?

